# best check cord



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

The check cord I am using is not as flexible as I would like. Would like to make my own and would like to know what kind of rope worked the best for you. I was going to use the word limp to describe the check cord but was but thought some replies would be on the jokester side.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I like the red or blue 1/2 inch poly in 100 foot bundle from home cheapo.
of course if you roll it wet and let it freeze it will be stiff as any. but normal working condition it is very nice.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

yellow machine said:


> The check cord I am using is not as flexible as I would like. Would like to make my own and would like to know what kind of rope worked the *best* for you. I was going to use the word limp to describe the check cord but was but thought some replies would be on the jokester side.


3/8 inch poly ski rope. You can get a kit at your local department store or hardware store; 100 feet of rope with a tool to weave a swivel snap on one end, and a brass ring on the other. Store it on an extension cord roller - very tidy and efficient. And on the roller they don't get tangled, twisted, or turn into a mess.















Ski rope also floats and lasts for decades. My ropes are over 20 years old, and are in excellent shape.

Evan


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken and I discussed this not long ago. I've made several check cords and have a rope that so far, I like best.

I am pretty sure this is what I'm using: 













I have made several with different types of rope. This stuff from my local Ace hardware is flexible but not too floppy. I can roll cast a loop of it up and over something, or flip the loop up and around the dog if needed. It does not readily delaminate or untwist. It is fairly slick. Low friiction rope is good, as it is less abrasive for rope burns on my or my pup's skin. It also slides around posts and trees well.


I like to tie one of these swivel snaps on the end, then finish it with a wrap of electrical tape to make it smooth and totally cover the knot. I'd suggest you just experiment and make a few up. You'll probably find a favorite. Ken likes 1/2 inch, I like 3/8.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

You know Evan, mine may be 3/8 not 1/2. I know it is snug but goes through the standard training bumper rope hole.
I find the modern poly rope also floats and is often 1/2 the price of actual ski rope but got nothing but respect for being able to keep a rope for 20 yrs! That is equipment care right there kids!!!!
and yes tangled rope sucks

edit, found mine


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Evan said:


> ...... a brass ring on the other...........
> 
> Evan



and I very much like the dumb end of mine to be smooth, plain, burned and or taped, no knot. I have done stuff on the dumb end and this is just what I like.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> and I very much like the dumb end of mine to be smooth, plain, burned and or taped, no knot. I have done stuff on the dumb end and this is just what I like.


This is my preference as well. I want it totally smooth so there's less chance of it wedging in a "v" of a branch or hanging up on any cover. No knots, no loops on the end opposite the dog collar.

I also find that this rope I'm using now is extremely low tangle. I just coil it up at the end of a session, leave about 3 feet at the end and wrap the coil with several wraps, ending with the clip and choke chain. The next time I use it, I unwrap the chain and the few wraps, and throw the coil out away from me. It typically lands with no knots or tangles and is ready for use. 

I do use Evan's extension cord reel for another application: I keep one in my decoy bag for my diver decoy mainline.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

I knew I had the wrong size and kind of rope. I kept getting knots and tangles. Almost get a finger in a loop a couple times and it made me think to get another kind of rope. I think I will go with the 3/8". When you tape the end do you do extra on very end like a hockey stick?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

yellow machine said:


> When you tape the end do you do extra on very end like a hockey stick?


No .... if you are thinking of creating the multiple tape winds to creat the "bump" at the end of the stick so that the stick doesn't slip through your gloves. This is why both Ken and Chris referred to having the end taped smooth with no excess lump on the end of the rope. You do not want to create a lump or loop that could get hung up if the pup is running through brush dragging the check cord.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


>


That's what I use - I keep a roll of it in the truck and a few extra snap clips - i can make a check cord faster than you can say "uncle" (okay not really, but dang close!)  I look for this type of rope to go on sale, you can never have too much rope...also I don't like the "plastic" rope cause it pokes my hand once it starts to get "used" and the rope burns from it is worse for me....

note: i do use the poly rope to make "tabs" though, super easy to make!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a really nice one they gave away one time at an event it was one of those para-cord braid, with knotts and comfy in the hand flexible. Only the braider choose to use an el-cheapo small hook, one of them lasted for 2 dogs, the other 2 times out before it shattered, had a nice feeling rope no hook, no way to attach a new hook. Your standard yellow rope works fine, a little ruff on the hands, but last forever, very easy to replace pieces, but I haven't needed to replace one yet.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Take a look at these check cords. They work great! Couldn't get the picture to work...

http://www.gundogsupply.com/plastic-check-cords.html


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Flat woven tendon used for pulling utility lines. Sorry Bora. Its superior. Lol.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Chris,
NO to the Knot and Tape thing.

It's very simple to do a splice with a plastic Fid tool to connect your snap. Use this same technique for making your training tabs too.

This is the first example came up on search. see pic top left.

http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Articles/Instruction/EyeSplice.htm


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.mistypinesdogpark.com/store/K9_Komfort_20_TufFlex_Check_Cord.html

This is the type I like. You can make your own. they stay flexible and the dog can drag it around without getting tangled. Mine is a 35 footer so I can always get the cord.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Breck said:


> Chris,
> NO to the Knot and Tape thing.
> 
> It's very simple to do a splice with a plastic Fid tool to connect your snap. Use this same technique for making your training tabs too.
> ...


I like the look of those. I'd like to try one sometime. Ironically, the knot that I use (that I then tape up) is the bowline! I tie the knot the second way shown in the video, but I thread the rope through the swivel first. My grandfather taught me the bowline when I was a little kid. He did it the same way...the rabbit comes out of the hole, goes around the tree, and goes back down the hole....


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

The ends of my bumpers with the plastic rope, I tie a knot and burn the loose end so it does not fray. Could you do your check cord like that?


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

It's totally up to the individual. This is not a big issue on whether or not you do one thing or another with your rope ends. But I've been using a small brass ring on the ends of mine for over 20 years so i have the flexibility to add another length of rope if needed. The reason is that most of the time I'm only using my 25 footer. But I have another longer one on the spool that i can add easily. I can honestly say in over 20 years of use the ring never hung up or caused a problem. But there are certainly other options.

Evan


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

yellow machine said:


> I knew I had the wrong size and kind of rope. I kept getting knots and tangles. Almost get a finger in a loop a couple times and it made me think to get another kind of rope. I think I will go with the 3/8". When you tape the end do you do extra on very end like a hockey stick?



I just try to tape it to make a nice, smooth transition. I actually started taping the knot when I could not figure out how to make that nice spliced-looking loop that Breck posted. I'm going to try that. 

If I were to slice a cord and connect it to another, I'd tie a nice, tight knot, trim off the excess ends, and wrap the joint with tape just like this knot. I remember being told long ago, to let a puppy drag a piece of rope when you train...but make sure the end is free of loops or knots. I personally have chosen to incorporate this idea. 

I'd be lying though if I said i'd never run a dog on marks or otherwise dragging a conventional dog leash with a loop on the end....I've done it.

Here's the taped knot on the rope I'm using this morning:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Flat woven tendon used for pulling utility lines. Sorry Bora. Its superior. Lol.


I do not know of this.
can you show me this new rope?


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> I do not know of this.
> can you show me this new rope?


I need to see this new rope too.


----------

